# Survivors of suicide resource



## Into The Light (May 18, 2008)

i just wanted to share this resource.

http://www.survivorsofsuicide.com/index.html


----------



## Mari (May 18, 2008)

Thank-you. Good posting. The more information - the more help. :heart: Mari


----------

